# Does anyone shoot without a peep sight



## scott mclain (Aug 12, 2009)

I have seemed to have the worst luck with getting my peep sight to always line up properly.  Either i cant see my sight properly, or its off to the side.  Just flat fed up with having to mess with it all the time.


Has anyone had luck with using a kisser button so you anchor at the same point everytime and the getting rid of the peep sight.

If you don't use a peep, please walk me thru a shot from anchoring to realease

thanks


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 12, 2009)

*s*

feel the same way try hind site


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Aug 12, 2009)

i use peep and kisser button. does your peep move every shot, or just the first few shots after moving it, or does it just kind of twist around with the string?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 12, 2009)

*Peepless since the 80's*

I've never used a peep.  But I do use a kisser button.  I use the biggest one I could find so I can feel it though a face mask.  That goes to the corner of my mouth.  The knuckle where my trigger finger joins the hand fits right in the hollow spot under my ear lobe.  The string just barely touches my nose a hair to the right of center.  And it's subconscious now, but I visually line the string up with the riser to the right of the sight.  I wouldn't know, but I suspect without a peep it's even more critical to bend at the waist when shooting from a treestand.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 12, 2009)

are you shootin a new string,and if u are what brand?sometimes it takes a while for a string to stretch and not move on you.also check cam timing.


----------



## scott mclain (Aug 12, 2009)

twists around with the string.  d loop ends up perpendicular to bow after every shot.  I have to knock then staighten loop, the twist peep to point I know will center when drawn back.  

I have been to multiple places where they loosen string and twist this or twist that but always happens.


----------



## gobblehunter (Aug 12, 2009)

I moved away from a peep sight many years ago, on the advise of a well known, professional hunter, who I will refrain from naming. It does feel a little weird at first, but in my opinion, this is the only way to go for big game hunting. I use a kisser button as well, just as others have described. I anchor my index knuckle @ my earlobe, touch the kisser button to the corner of my mouth, and touch my nose to the string (if you miss either one of these, it won't work). This places my eye in the exact same place every time, which is the same principle behind a peep sight, but I'm not limited to, or restricted by, the amount of light allowed through the peep sight hole. I can also shoot comfortably with both eyes open. If you sight in your bow with one eye closed, you might notice a slight inaccuracy if you suddenly make a shot w/ both eyes open, due to change in dominant eye. So, however you sight in your bow, needs to be how you hunt. Personally, I recommend both eyes open.This method does require more focus on form, but with disciplined practice, this becomes second nature. I just honestly can't see ever going back to a peep sight!


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Aug 12, 2009)

scott mclain said:


> twists around with the string.  d loop ends up perpendicular to bow after every shot.  I have to knock then staighten loop, the twist peep to point I know will center when drawn back.
> 
> I have been to multiple places where they loosen string and twist this or twist that but always happens.



do you have one of the peeps with the rubber hose that connects to the cables? if not, get one of those and have it installed. the rubber hose pulls the peep back straight when you draw.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 12, 2009)

I ditched the peep about 3 or 4 years ago and started shooting the Anchor Sight from Archery Innovations.  I've since turned a couple buds onto it and more are beginning to want them after seeing how they work and how sensitive and critical they are to any change in your anchor.

I occasionally throw a peep in my string but it never lasts long, I just can't stand to look through that little hole after shooting the AS so long.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 13, 2009)

DP, I'm left handed...any problems you see with me just flipping the AS over to my side of the bow? I can't see on their site where they say anything about a lh version..


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 13, 2009)

There are several options as mentioned. I've ordered a Zoptix 4-pin from www.terzoproducts.com I'll let you know how it goes. They have a 100% money back guarantee. You can't go wrong with that. The optic pins are reflacted to a lens so all you see are the dots. No pins to get in your way either.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 13, 2009)

You ever had one of those rubber hoses break and slap you in the face. Boy it will make you mad.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 13, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> DP, I'm left handed...any problems you see with me just flipping the AS over to my side of the bow? I can't see on their site where they say anything about a lh version..




I just sat one up on a bud's LH bow (Hoyt Razortech) and it went pretty smoothly.  The micro adjustments will naturally be on the bottom but that isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## scott mclain (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shop foreman (Aug 17, 2009)

Scott you can take your bow to a good shop and they can set it up to line that peep up on every shot. I've had that same problem before.


----------



## mike c (Aug 18, 2009)

the other great thing about a kisser is that extra few min. you get in the morning and evening could make a huge difference in the outcome of your hunt


----------



## finnhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Resurrecting an old thread.  I've decided to try going peep-less this season.  I've been practicing for a couple of weeks now and feel comfortable without the peep.  

Anybody else shooting without a peep?


----------



## Corey J (Sep 10, 2013)

I shoot without one! My buddies think I'm crazy but that's how I feel most comfortable! I just tell them if you have the same anchor point EVERY time, you don't need one. I personally think it makes you a better shooter!! It has for me!


----------



## finnhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Corey J said:


> I shoot without one! My buddies think I'm crazy but that's how I feel most comfortable! I just tell them if you have the same anchor point EVERY time, you don't need one. I personally think it makes you a better shooter!! It has for me!



Do you use a kisser button?  I am shooting without as the last one flew somewhere   Haven't seen an impact on my accuracy so I just kept going without one.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 10, 2013)

finnhunter said:


> Do you use a kisser button?  I am shooting without as the last one flew somewhere   Haven't seen an impact on my accuracy so I just kept going without one.



No sir I sure don't. When shooting in the yard with other guys, I often notice them rushing shots or not taking their time resulting in bad shots. Not having a peep makes me take my time and make sure everything is correct before I make the shot and I think now it has become muscle memory!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't use one either. A natural anchor point is the key.


----------

